
YouTube adds annotations to their videos - nickb
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/06/youtube-annotations.html
======
LogicHoleFlaw
Annotations from the creators is nice, but what I want to see is annotations
from users. "Create a caption" contests could be brilliant when applied to
video.

~~~
STHayden
as long as you could turn it off. annotations on flickr can get out of hand.

~~~
nickb
Good point. Now that I think of it, I've seen at least 4 diff websites that
had video annotations and I've never seen even a single video that had
annotations that were valuable. They're more annoying than valuable (think
ads).

As for flickr... some of them are useful. Facebook's people annotation, for
example, is super-useful and it adds a lot of value.

------
mullr
I fundamentally don't understand this kind of thing. I've seen it at
<http://nicovideo.jp>, where most every video is COVERED with text. Doesn't
seem all that useful. Maybe it's a cultural thing?

But then, there are many things I don't understand that make lots of money.

